# Artificial reef video



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't been around water in a while and was bored so I compiled some footage of 4 different small artificial reefs that have been down various amounts of time. 3 out of 4 I deployed. The pyramid I found years ago but did not deploy myself.

The video is from different days. I just collected video I shot on days when the water was pretty clear and I got the white balance right. It is not firefishvideo quality. There is a little shake because I am using a pretty cheap point and shoot but I am happy with it. :thumbsup:

http://vimeo.com/38004915


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Man, I actually thought that was Werewolves of London for a second, cool video.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice video. Did the last site, the one with the wheel, have a FAD attached?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

No FAD. The string going up is just the string for the bandit bouy that I used to mark the spot and decend on. It was a money throw to get the weight right in the spool. The cigs were just hanging out I guess.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice clear video. How far off-shore was the last site? It seemed to hold a bunch of cig's.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Great video!! You can tell the reefs are pretty private because there isn't a bunch of junk and beer cans all over the bottom like most of the reefs out there. Keep puttin them out there!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The video looks good to me. Very interesting too.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. Never spent any time underwater!
Really cool prospective. I hooked up my gopro to a 3-way swivel and tried to 
Video some of my favorite spots. Clarity was terrible, but last year the water was pretty bad all year. Got a few fish trying to hit the camera, I lost the memory card. Going to try again this year.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Nice clear video. How far off-shore was the last site? It seemed to hold a bunch of cig's.


Its about 17 miles I think. I am pumped about looking at that particular reef this year because I have since added more spools to it and stacked them. I am sure it will get found though because it lights up like the russian freighter when I run over it.

If you find it, fish it but don't kill it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool video. I really like seeing those little mingos on that spool.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great video Weaver!! Keep them coming!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw a video of this same reef about 18 months ago. Evidently a few people know where it is. Last time I saw it there was more stuff and I mean just stuff dumped on the bottom. Evidently the stuff is gone due to storms as this mess will also be gone in even a tropical storm blow! Looks like some of the stuff that the RFA has dumped in the past- not enough weight to endure even a moderate blow and if you look closely at the chain link its got maybe this summer and it will be history. The amount of fish on it isn't anything to write home about. Just my opinion.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

capt mike said:


> Saw a video of this same reef about 18 months ago. Evidently a few people know where it is. Last time I saw it there was more stuff and I mean just stuff dumped on the bottom. Evidently the stuff is gone due to storms as this mess will also be gone in even a tropical storm blow! Looks like some of the stuff that the RFA has dumped in the past- not enough weight to endure even a moderate blow and if you look closely at the chain link its got maybe this summer and it will be history. The amount of fish on it isn't anything to write home about. Just my opinion.


I think that any amount of fish is worth writing about. It's a journey not a race. To drop down on a reef/wreck and see 10 or 10,000 fish is a blessing.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Great video. Cool to see how many fish are on something after a certain amount of time.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool video! I love seeing videos of artificial reefs, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Very cool video:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree that the amount of fish isn't anything to write home about; however, it is WAY more fish than would be there without any structure there. These were all dropped out on a featureless sand bottom where there was no life before there is now habitat and life which is a good thing.

Obviously it can take years for a reef to develop and I just put the video together to show some reefs in different stages. Hopefully down the road they will all get lots of fish on them. What is more likely though is they will get a substantial number of fish with 1 or 2 fish dominating the reef. I wouldn’t mind having a couple spots to stop by and try for 1 or 2 good fish.

I seriously doubt the chain link will be gone by summer. The video was shot a while ago and I have been down since then without my camera and it is still there. It is the industrial fencing and it is held on by 3/8" rods that were threaded through the chain link and then welded to the structure. Like everything in the world, it will deteriorate over time but I bet it will last a lot longer than this summer. The risk of the reefs getting moved or covered is real but I have put out reefs in the last 3 years and haven’t lost any yet. I did place some and then screw up my numbers when I wrote them down and haven’t found them again. We haven't had a major storm directly impact us in a while either though. I lost a lot of smaller spots to Ivan and Katrina. This helps rebuild.

I too was happy to see the little mingos. I wonder how long they will last when the oh so rare red snapppers find the reef and move in though. Maybe I will get luck and the mingos and triggers will take over that reef.

I don't hunt so I guess this is like planting a food plot underwater for me. Gives me something to do, a reason to be on the water, and it provides good habitat for fish. Win / Win


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep up the great work :notworthy:. Even if they never have Red Snapper, Grouper or AJ's on them, they are great habitat for bait fish.:thumbup: If folks could just drop a few rocks:whistling: in the same place each time they went out, eventually they would have habitat for getting bait.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice reefs...and video!
I wish I had the means to make a few of my own.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Super bait holes!


----------



## Mryin334 (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome video!!!


----------

